# cremyll fuel depot



## chaz_p (Aug 31, 2009)

This was a fairly quick visit mainly so myself and mk1kabab could meet up with badoosh and theterrorwheel.
Oh and not sure what the date tag is about I’ve pushed something somewhere, I should really learn how to work my camera






The site









Roof





Ladder to the roof minus the ladder




Pipes





Last time I visited the site this building was almost completely covered





The floor was soaked with oil and bloody slippery stuff





Ladder behind a ladder?









Pump house





This building was completely covered last time and I didn’t even know it was there!





Oil seepage













I thought I had discovered a secret room until mk1 opened the door









Badoosh found this just before we left don’t know what it is but badoosh reckons it’s just a manhole cover.
there was also a hatch on the side of the tank which didn’t come through into the tank but couldn’t see what was in it because it was about 12ft up, forgot to take a picture.
Well that’s the depot on the quick was good to meet fellow explorers.

On our way home we decided mk1 and myself decided to visit a tunnel kernow told us about.
















Stalactites and stalagmites









Weird mould stuff





Worst part of exploring!


----------



## Badoosh (Aug 31, 2009)

Good to meet you guys. Defo need to keep popping down to see what will be uncovered from future digging


----------



## mk1kebab (Aug 31, 2009)

yeah was good to meet you guys too, I need to get myself a camera so I can get some pics soon.


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Aug 31, 2009)

nice1 guys, on the other surface tank nearby there is also a little door 12foot or so up, it just looks into the tank, no idea what it was used for tho!

must have another look sometime, the tunnel is wierd isnt it? good work!


----------



## chaz_p (Aug 31, 2009)

Badoosh said:


> Good to meet you guys. Defo need to keep popping down to see what will be uncovered from future digging



yeah will be watching this one closely very intrested on what else might be hidden around the area


----------



## mk1kebab (Aug 31, 2009)

yeah it is a very weird tunnel, and very dark! Gonna visit the other 1 soon! does anyone know what it was used for? those walls that are inside it seem original, but I don't know why they would be there, unless they were some sort of baffle?


----------



## chaz_p (Aug 31, 2009)

kernowexpeditionary said:


> nice1 guys, on the other surface tank nearby there is also a little door 12foot or so up, it just looks into the tank, no idea what it was used for tho!
> 
> must have another look sometime, the tunnel is wierd isnt it? good work!



The little door was slightly open but when I went back in to look if it went through but it didn’t seem to  mk1 wouldn’t let me on his shoulders either 
Yeah was strange in there and very cold, couldn’t work out if the "walls" are original or not pipes went through them but then the entrance had hinges on it 
Next time your over pm would be nice to meet you.


----------



## Badoosh (Aug 31, 2009)

kernowexpeditionary said:


> nice1 guys, on the other surface tank nearby there is also a little door 12foot or so up, it just looks into the tank, no idea what it was used for tho!
> 
> must have another look sometime, the tunnel is wierd isnt it? good work!



My theory on these tanks, & it is only a theory, is that there were smaller tanks within the these, maybe the smaller door hatches were for some kind of air vents?


----------



## mk1kebab (Aug 31, 2009)

Badoosh said:


> My theory on these tanks, & it is only a theory, is that there were smaller tanks within the these, maybe the smaller door hatches were for some kind of air vents?



could well be, but that tank we were in definitely sounded hollow under that steel floor? there must be some info on this site somewhere, old mod records or something?


----------



## Badoosh (Sep 1, 2009)

mk1kebab said:


> could well be, but that tank we were in definitely sounded hollow under that steel floor? there must be some info on this site somewhere, old mod records or something?



I agree! Further research needed to answer some questions.


----------



## chaz_p (Sep 1, 2009)

i spent hours lastnight trawling through old airel photographs of the area, couldnt find anything close enough to see detail and also drew a blank on plans just seems to be so little on it, which i find hard to work out as it is so badly hidden!?! defo something more about that place theres got to be. aliens? lol


----------



## Badoosh (Sep 1, 2009)

The answers will be out there somewhere, just a matter of time! Thought i'd post a few of my pics from the visit. 

I have a fixation with this roof, strange lol


----------

